# Indoor tournaments within GTA for 2015-2016



## oktalotl (May 21, 2012)

Contact Peel Archery Club. They usually have great indoor leagues.


----------



## oktalotl (May 21, 2012)

Up to 70m.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Caledon http://www.archersofcaledon.org/
York County http://www.yorkcountybowmen.com/
OCCS http://www.classicalsport.com/
Peel http://www.peelarchery.ca/

I think that's about it for indoor facilities in the GTA.


----------



## ontario3-d'r (Feb 17, 2012)

Generally, indoor clubs tend to run tournaments the same weekend from year to year. Check the January and February tournaments in the 2015 OAA tournament guide. The tournaments listed there will be reasonably accurate to give you an idea of the potential tournaments to come. Clubs have not handed in their tournament dates yet for the 2016 season, so that is why the list only goes to December.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

are you talking 3-d or target??


----------



## EVILution (May 4, 2015)

I'm interested in this as well. I live within walking distance of Peel archery and plan on joining the club but I was wandering what kind of tournaments or leagues are in the area.


----------



## TRDJer (May 14, 2012)

At Peel we are planning on having a small 3D league over the winter, and there are plans for an 18m league that is still to be organized.


----------



## bigbadwoolfe (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. 

Primarily I'd be interested in target, but I'd try some 3D as well. 

If Peel ever gets an 18m league, I'd be all over that for sure.


----------

